# City of Hope researchers develop potential cure for advanced type 1 diabetes in lab



## Northerner (May 11, 2012)

New combination therapy approach may have possible application in other autoimmune diseases

City of Hope researchers developed a combination therapy to treat late-stage type 1 diabetes that appears to offer a potential lifetime cure for the disease without toxic side effects. The laboratory study is published in the May 9 edition of Science Translational Medicine.

"Our findings indicate that it is possible to cure late-stage type 1 diabetes by stopping autoimmunity and regenerating insulin-secreting beta cells," said Defu Zeng, M.D., associate professor in the Division of Diabetes, Endocrinology & Metabolism and Department of Hematology & Hematopoietic Cell Transplantation, City of Hope.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ci...nced-type-1-diabetes-in-laboratory-2012-05-10


----------



## fencesitter (May 11, 2012)

I never get too excited about articles like this, but I must say this one is very well written and explains all the issues that need to be overcome clearly


----------



## HOBIE (May 11, 2012)

There is some clever people about !  Hope it comes off


----------

